# Halfmoon x veil tail =???



## AkaiBetta (Mar 14, 2014)

What would I get with these two type of fins?...

Halfmoon x veil tail.... ???


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Most of the babies would be veiltails. Veiltail is a dominant gene.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AkaiBetta (Mar 14, 2014)

Would I get any halfmoons?... Or possibly?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Not likely. HM is quite recessive and as tankman pointed out, VT's are very dominant. You will have some Delta's in there but the majority of your spawn will be VT's but they should have a good decent spread if the VT parent has a good spread, it should enhance it I believe.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

+1

I've red that breeding half moons is difficult at all. Even if Bohr parents are HM, you still get a small % or HM in the spawn


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Youd get mutts for generations. Roundtailed, messy ray branching. Mainly things like this. Will take ages to get back to sharp tails


----------



## AkaiBetta (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you all so much! 

Hopefully I get deltas or round tailed bettas.

They both bred and eggs are hatching as I post this up.

But there is a problem... The eggs sunk and the father is not doing anything but eating them.

I took him out. I still have lots in the tank...

I lowered the water level to atleast 1-2 inches so that the fries can have a chance to get up on surface.....

Hopefully they survive...


----------



## sjklmn6 (1 mo ago)

AkaiBetta said:


> Thank you all so much!
> 
> Hopefully I get deltas or round tailed bettas.
> 
> ...


because when we put more water the males become lazy.


----------

